# Can anyone recommend a fake GPS app?



## soupergloo

for either iPhone or Android. I need something that works with the Flex app for the “I’ve Arrived” button to show when i’m not actually at the location the app asks for.

I’m not trying to screw Amazon — I work two accounts (I do it to work more than 40 hours/week and also to get back to back blocks), and sometimes the connecting shift is on the second account and i’m a few minutes late getting back to the station to check in.

thanks!


----------



## jicome

Conosco dos chofer que perdieron su cuenta por usar fake gps.


----------



## rozz

jicome said:


> Conosco dos chofer que perdieron su cuenta por usar fake gps.


Come again?


----------



## Brandon Wilson

You aren't trying to screw Amazon but you are ok screwing over another flex driver by stealing a block from them. Integrity issues are going to be the death of this program.


----------



## soupergloo

Brandon Wilson said:


> You aren't trying to screw Amazon but you are ok screwing over another flex driver by stealing a block from them. Integrity issues are going to be the death of this program.


this thread has nothing to do with stealing a block from another driver (and that's not even possible), it has to do with checking in for a *block that I already have*!

unless you're going to contribute to the actual topic of the thread, move along ..


----------



## Brandon Wilson

A block that would revert to someone else because you arent on time... Stealing from another flex driver who can be on time.


----------



## soupergloo

Brandon Wilson said:


> A block that would revert to someone else because you arent on time... Stealing from another flex driver who can be on time.


you're assuming I missed the block because I wasn't there to check in, which isn't the case .. I just have another driver check in for me that is there, but i'd like to eliminate that step if I can.

and let me also be clear when I say I don't give a rats ass about any other driver at my warehouse.


----------



## surlywynch

I looked at those but it seemed that the "best" (paid apps) required root access. My phone is not rooted, and all I gathered it would be more hassle than the worth. I was looking to cover me when I got stuck at a RR crossing that is literally 1 block from my station, that I cross everyday. I'm PN, and there is absolutely no reason to show up 15 minutes early for my blocks. I could swipe "i've arrived" make a u-turn and take the long way around (another 5-7 minutes to backtrack) to the other side of the warehouse complex, and hopefully not be "late"

There is one in the google play store that seems as if it would work the best, it has a free version and a paid $2.99 version. I've read elsewhere other flexers have been deactivated for using fake GPS

Edit: Is the help screen option even there for the normal "I've arrived but my GPS is not working"? I should look at that next block I get.


----------



## soupergloo

surlywynch thank you! my Android is rooted, is there a better one for a rooted phone?


----------



## DrJamesCr0

they can see you have fake gps set up on your phone and if your account is flagged for suspicious check-ins they will see it and you will be deactivated


----------



## Tedmc

jicome said:


> Conosco dos chofer que perdieron su cuenta por usar fake gps.


I know two drivers who lost their account for using fake gps

Not too hard to translate


----------



## soupergloo

the drivers that got deactivated for it at my warehouse were checking in from home and never showing up to the warehouse to work; multiple times too and just collecting the hourly until they got the boot.


----------



## dkcs

soupergloo said:


> for either iPhone or Android. I need something that works with the Flex app for the "I've Arrived" button to show when i'm not actually at the location the app asks for.
> 
> I'm not trying to screw Amazon - I work two accounts (I do it to work more than 40 hours/week and also to get back to back blocks), and sometimes the connecting shift is on the second account and i'm a few minutes late getting back to the station to check in.
> 
> thanks!


Not from me but someone knowledgeable..

Systemless root an android with magisk, install xposed as a magisk module, and then install the fake gps xposed module.


----------



## soupergloo

dkcs said:


> Not from me but someone knowledgeable..
> 
> Systemless root an android with magisk, install xposed as a magisk module, and then install the fake gps xposed module.


thank you!


----------



## grams777

We appear to have an adequate response to the original question including some side issues. The last 15 now deleted replies wandered quite a bit and haven’t added anything of substance to answer the original topic. If you have something on topic that’s non-confrontational, feel free contribute it here. For other topics, please start a new one.


----------



## tombraider

soupergloo said:


> for either iPhone or Android. I need something that works with the Flex app for the "I've Arrived" button to show when i'm not actually at the location the app asks for.
> 
> I'm not trying to screw Amazon - I work two accounts (I do it to work more than 40 hours/week and also to get back to back blocks), and sometimes the connecting shift is on the second account and i'm a few minutes late getting back to the station to check in.
> 
> thanks!


 Hi, please check your message box. I've sent you a message.


----------



## amazonflexguy

soupergloo said:


> for either iPhone or Android. I need something that works with the Flex app for the "I've Arrived" button to show when i'm not actually at the location the app asks for.
> 
> I'm not trying to screw Amazon - I work two accounts (I do it to work more than 40 hours/week and also to get back to back blocks), and sometimes the connecting shift is on the second account and i'm a few minutes late getting back to the station to check in.
> 
> thanks!


Your gonna get busted! Amazon has trolls up in here and they have been here for a long time. They act like well known members and monitor everything even chiming in on conversations as if they are drivers. I. Ant understand why you would go public looking for this info. Faking gps is stealing! Plain and simple


----------



## dkcs

amazonflexguy said:


> Your gonna get busted! Amazon has trolls up in here and they have been here for a long time. They act like well known members and monitor everything even chiming in on conversations as if they are drivers. I. Ant understand why you would go public looking for this info. Faking gps is stealing! Plain and simple


BS. It's not stealing when you are racing across town to make it to the changed delivery location when doing restaurants and if you aren't there due to events out of your control (like heavy traffic) you can get a strike for not making it on time and support cant do a damn thing to help you get checked in now that you aren't allowed to hit I'm at the location but my gps isn't working when starting a block.

I understand that some people do use the feature for illegitimate purposes but that scenario I've presented isn't one of them.


----------



## rozz

dkcs said:


> BS. It's not stealing when you are racing across town to make it to the changed delivery location when doing restaurants and if you aren't there due to events out of your control (like heavy traffic) you can get a strike for not making it on time and support cant do a damn thing to help you get checked in now that you aren't allowed to hit I'm at the location but my gps isn't working when starting a block.
> 
> I understand that some people do use the feature for illegitimate purposes but that scenario I've presented isn't one of them.


Are you talking about the initial waiting area changing or the subsequent ones? Support can check you in but only the knowledgeable ones (far and few).


----------



## dkcs

Initial waiting area. Often I will have a block that ends at 8pm and the next starts at 830pm. You have 30 minutes to get to the next start location (ok 35 minutes) otherwise you get hit for not arriving on time and a missed block. Support will not clock you in for these events (the ones I've had) and you can't drop the block either because you are under the 45 minute window.

The solution is to either not take a block with a changed location or fake your gps as you race towards the new starting location.


----------



## rozz

dkcs said:


> Initial waiting area. Often I will have a block that ends at 8pm and the next starts at 830pm. You have 30 minutes to get to the next start location (ok 35 minutes) otherwise you get hit for not arriving on time and a missed block. Support will not clock you in for these events (the ones I've had) and you can't drop the block either because you are under the 45 minute window.
> 
> The solution is to either not take a block with a changed location or fake your gps as you race towards the new starting location.


Before if two blocks were 30 minutes apart they would daisy chain them and make you work that gap without pay. I guess it's different now. And most support will not check you in as they don't know how. The new crop of support is much less saavy when it comes to a lot of things.


----------



## UberPasco

dkcs said:


> I understand that some people do use the feature for illegitimate purposes but that scenario I've presented isn't one of them.


How about the scenario the OP presented?


----------



## rozz

I wanna know why they're still limiting drivers to 40 hours, hiring more but cracking down on gps fakers (from what I've seen on here). This is the only job that working a lot or full-time or more than everyone else is frowned upon. Why???


----------



## ScubaMark

I would guess because your driving. There are regulations on how many hours a trucker can drive before they have to take time off. Maybe it is the same mind set here.


----------



## rozz

Truckers and Ubers are not limited to 40 hours weekly/8 daily. The limit is much higher than that. I'm also referring to other drivers mindset of disliking full-time drivers or drivers who work more than 40.


----------



## ScubaMark

I did not say they were limited to 40. When I drove it was 11 a day until you hit 70 I think. I was just saying it may be the same mindset that you will be less safe after so many hours. I really do not know if there is any logic to anything Amazon does.


----------



## dkcs

UberPasco said:


> How about the scenario the OP presented?


I'm not one to judge others activities when dealing with Amazon. It's not a very righteous company itself.



rozz said:


> I wanna know why they're still limiting drivers to 40 hours, hiring more but cracking down on gps fakers (from what I've seen on here). This is the only job that working a lot or full-time or more than everyone else is frowned upon. Why???


Amazon really only wants drivers who are happy to work a few blocks per week. They don't want drivers who make this their full time job. Most likely this is due to some concern that they will be sued eventually for the independent contractor status they operate under with the drivers. The costs for Amazon would sky rocket if they had to classify Flex drivers as employees.

Amazon should really just limit the number of hours one can driver per week in the Flex app itself but then they would have a higher driver turnover by full time drivers who would go look for steady full time employment.


----------



## richierenfan

I downloaded a few fake gps apps on the Android store, however none of them seems to work or I might be doing it wrong.
I am able to fake my location at xx spot, but the "arrived" button will not pop on my flex app. How do I overcome this issue? Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Musa1221

Hi guys I was wondering if anyone got a good answer I am able to also change my location but the i have arrived button does not pop-up any answers would be welcome Thanks


----------



## BigJohn

Musa1221 said:


> Hi guys I was wondering if anyone got a good answer I am able to also change my location but the i have arrived button does not pop-up any answers would be welcome Thanks


In other words, you are asking for recommendations on how to game the system.


----------



## Musa1221

Not exactly but was expecting these answers can never get useful info Thanks anyways


----------



## BigJohn

Musa1221 said:


> Not exactly but was expecting these answers can never get useful info Thanks anyways


If you want useful helpful information, you to have explain clearly what it is you are trying to do.


----------



## TPAMB

Yeah, don't do it.


----------



## oicu812

TPAMB said:


> Yeah, don't do it.


Cheaters gonna cheat.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

soupergloo said:


> because I wasn't there to check in, which isn't the case .. I just have another driver check in for me


Sounds shady. I'm totally telling on you! You're gonna be in so much trouble.


----------



## peteyvavs

soupergloo said:


> you're assuming I missed the block because I wasn't there to check in, which isn't the case .. I just have another driver check in for me that is there, but i'd like to eliminate that step if I can.
> 
> and let me also be clear when I say I don't give a rats ass about any other driver at my warehouse.


That's steal when you have someone else checking in for you.


----------



## RabbleRouser

Brandon Wilson said:


> You aren't trying to screw Amazon but you are ok screwing over another flex driver by stealing a block from them. Integrity issues are going to be the death of this program.


The program will continue with tweaking
Those that Game the system will be jettison with extreme prejudice

All is well


----------

